# Laptop Prices in Australia



## vijaymahes (Jun 26, 2012)

Hello,

I am moving to Sydney on Feb, 2013. I have to get a new laptop and would like to know the laptop prices in Australia compared to India. If any of you in Australia purchased a laptop recently, please give me some details.

It will help a lot.

Thanks.,
VK


----------



## Hassan_Warraich (Jun 24, 2011)

vijaymahes said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am moving to Sydney on Feb, 2013. I have to get a new laptop and would like to know the laptop prices in Australia compared to India. If any of you in Australia purchased a laptop recently, please give me some details.
> 
> ...


I've bought mine from UAE which I brought over...however following links might give you an idea of prices here:

Computers | Dick Smith Online Shopping
Laptop, Laptops, Notebooks, Gaming Laptops ? Toshiba, Acer, HP Pavilion, Asus, Samsung, Sony - Computers - Computers | Harvey Norman Australia

Thanks.


----------



## auzee_bujji (Jan 25, 2012)

I know electronic good price and every other price in Australia is bit costly compared to other countries, but I have this pricking question WHY it is so costly, which is almost double.

Example as given in the link above, I see minimum price for i5 laptop is 800+, I get this same product in US for ~400 which is 50% less.

Most of the countries are importing from China and selling in their respective countries, in such case why Auzee price should be that much different, I understand Australia is not highly populated like US, but a product sold online where the price is double...

I'm unable to connect the dots of why prices are so high...


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

auzee_bujji said:


> I'm unable to connect the dots of why prices are so high...


I've lived here 5+ years and I've still trying to answer that question  For books and CDs we often order online from Amazon.com or Amazon.co.uk and get them sent to us from overseas and that's still cheaper than buying locally!


----------



## vijaymahes (Jun 26, 2012)

Hello hassan,

Thanks for your inputs. It really helped and the prices does look very steep...  I guess I would get one from India itself... Thanks again.


----------



## Hassan_Warraich (Jun 24, 2011)

vijaymahes said:


> Hello hassan,
> 
> Thanks for your inputs. It really helped and the prices does look very steep...  I guess I would get one from India itself... Thanks again.


That's really a good and cost effective idea.

Best luck!

Thanks

Sent from my HTC One X using Expat Forum


----------



## vijaymahes (Jun 26, 2012)

Indeen, it is!


----------

